# Some Pictures from history



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Amazing that our breed went from this, to what it is today. Can't believe the hate, our dogs have history! ***********Oh and if you have some add them!!




























I just really like this one!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hey that obey the pitbull was my myspace background like 4 years ago, i likey


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great pictures!

the APBT isn't respected and admired as it once was. but i love me some history


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I looooooove the first one and the last one


----------

